# Next Round of Testing



## K1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Not stepping on buck's toes...Just wanted to start a thread to get some discussion going on the next round of testing.

Thoughts?!


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 27, 2020)

Looking through there and thinking who is moving some stuff to members...
I didn’t see Motorboat.

Who else is selling a lot?
What about this new guy 50cc jugs. 
He doesn’t seem to be getting much action but maybe lab testing is what he needs. Could promote is as jug tests


----------



## bigjim6775 (Jan 27, 2020)

Can I Make a suggestion ,  Amy’s line .. supply steroid  powder ,, big on PM..
I’d like to donate some anavar and make a $ donation to the board...they carry 
LWP line ..


----------



## demons (Jan 27, 2020)

Maybe, some Samson products, Blue diamond and Sxript gear?


----------



## Kingjmack (Jan 27, 2020)

rAJJIN said:


> Looking through there and thinking who is moving some stuff to members...
> I didn’t see Motorboat.
> 
> Who else is selling a lot?
> ...



I've got some jugs from both of those mentioned.


----------



## FrancisK (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey guys, one thing I caught recently not trying to overwhelm you guys I know this shit takes a lot of time and effort but just a suggestion.

I’ve noticed lately some guys who post in multiple sponsor threads pretty much just pandering for free product willing to trade fake reviews and vouching just for free stuff  which could obviously present an issue and as far as submitting samples.  I’m sure you guys do it already but it may not be a bad idea to just dig a little bit into post history before you accept someone’s samples.  

There was one member specifically that made this pop into my head and he had offered to send you guys samples in the past so just saying....


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 27, 2020)

As many Genotec products as possible.

Now in general just more of the same. Although I have no specific brands I want to see apart from Geno.

Obviously this is for AAS but I assume SARM's could be tested no problem and they would be the same price for Jano to do. So I think it would be interesting to throw in a 1-3 products from the big name companies who are offering SARM's (especially the oil based ones). Maybe they aren't popular enough yet but I see some products being mentioned and they are gaining interest.

I would also like to see some of sponsors who sell pharm grade amps get tested.


----------



## Akamai (Jan 28, 2020)

Does Jano test peptides?

Ak


----------



## thefreak (Jan 28, 2020)

Para Pharma.
Been around Forever, very popular.


----------



## pupu (Jan 28, 2020)

Blue diamond & Sxript I also have some amps from Alphaus (Deus Medical)


----------



## K1 (Jan 28, 2020)

pupu said:


> I also have some amps from Alphaus (Deus Medical)



Anyone know anything about Deus Medical...Notice they have Tri-Tren amps?!


----------



## K1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Akamai said:


> Does Jano test peptides?
> 
> Ak



buck would probably know for sure?!


----------



## pupu (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the test Eth not started yet.




K1 said:


> Anyone know anything about Deus Medical...Notice they have Tri-Tren amps?!


----------



## pupu (Jan 29, 2020)

*Please delete.*

Please delete.


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 29, 2020)

Akamai said:


> Does Jano test peptides?
> 
> Ak



yes he has some

meening he  needs a standard to do so 
 these are at a cost 
It basically is a quantified amount that is tested with a know out come. 
to check to see if the machine, calculator (Him)is all workin properly.

at one time i sent in some ipamorelin
as a dummy  sample to  test the Lab, it was the HGH testing it looked to b  the same amount and identical to hgh to the eye.
All labels were off ofcourse and the  answer came back no HGH in sample  he  did I D it and got it correct.

So yes he can test Peps as long as it not a exotic and he has the standard


----------



## Akamai (Jan 29, 2020)

Thx B

Akamai


----------



## K1 (Jan 30, 2020)

I would say some amps and 50ml bottles would make good testing:

Alphaus amps (Deus), Blue Diamond amps, 50ml Jugs and Motorboat...Throw in the peps if they're doable.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 30, 2020)

I keep hoping for monster products to be thrown in there.  A while back we had a few orals that passed with good results here, but I keep hoping for some of our oils to come through.  We do our own testing within monster, but we all know that doesn't count.


----------



## jdup2019 (Jan 30, 2020)

I have flash labs products i can donate.  He still promotes on here and hasn't been tested in a while.


----------



## bleed (Jan 31, 2020)

Goldline for sure.

Savage labs could use a bump.


----------



## nidnoy (Feb 2, 2020)

Aq3 pharma, new on pm but seems active. Maybe nova/biogen, same type of thing, new but seems to be growing.


----------



## madmuscle25 (Feb 2, 2020)

Goldline


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 11, 2020)

nidnoy said:


> Aq3 pharma, new on pm but seems active.



Was wondering about them myself...micronized suspension and 500mg/cc oils they claim are pip free


----------



## thinman (Feb 11, 2020)

Ace labs.... Apparently they are GMP produced.


----------



## Akamai (Feb 12, 2020)

Carpe Diem   Leo is selling them


----------



## bigstick (Feb 12, 2020)

Akamai said:


> Carpe Diem   Leo is selling them



Dang....you read my mind. And his Hutech line and hgh.

Caxxis is supposed to be really good

I think goldline deserves another shot. Ive had great labs on his trt 100mg test cyp dose. I have test cyp, proviron, arom and cialis I can donate.


----------



## Burkawitz (Feb 14, 2020)

Let’s not forget about a Sponsor on this site, PrimeHGH. I’d like to see some testing done on his products. I have a few things I could donate, plus put some cash in as well.


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 14, 2020)

bigjim6775 said:


> Can I Make a suggestion ,  Amy’s line .. supply steroid  powder ,, big on PM..
> I’d like to donate some anavar and make a $ donation to the board...they carry
> LWP line ..



Yeah I’d like to see some raws get tested as well especially with everything that’s transpired over there in the last month and a half. I would help with a raw and $ donation.


----------



## get it in ya (Feb 16, 2020)

K1 said:


> I would say some amps and 50ml bottles would make good testing:
> 
> Alphaus amps (Deus), Blue Diamond amps, 50ml Jugs and Motorboat...Throw in the peps if they're doable.



i have 80 or 90 amps that are junk from a well known source, would love to send them and donate


----------



## him123 (Feb 17, 2020)

Khazari pharma.  The prices and presentation seem too good to be true.


----------



## him123 (Feb 17, 2020)

bigjim6775 said:


> Can I Make a suggestion ,  Amy’s line .. supply steroid  powder ,, big on PM..
> I’d like to donate some anavar and make a $ donation to the board...they carry
> LWP line ..


I
I was under the impression that supply steroid powder was auctus?  I believe auctus scored under dosed twice.


----------



## problem (Feb 18, 2020)

gold line, sxripts, scirox, isovet, flash


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 18, 2020)

him123 said:


> I
> I was under the impression that supply steroid powder was auctus?  I believe auctus scored under dosed twice.



Auctus used their raws yes but that doesn’t mean that it wasn’t underdosed purposely. That does not dictate the purity of the raws.


----------



## K1 (Feb 19, 2020)

get it in ya said:


> i have 80 or 90 amps that are junk from a well known source, would love to send them and donate



I love having amps tested...Probably because those are my preference for use

I'll be throwing one of Alphaus' Tren amps in the mix from Deus Medical...So we'll at least be able to see where those test out!


----------



## get it in ya (Feb 20, 2020)

K1 said:


> I love having amps tested...Probably because those are my preference for use
> 
> I'll be throwing one of Alphaus' Tren amps in the mix from Deus Medical...So we'll at least be able to see where those test out!



I agree I love amps!! If they are real lol.  Would love to see more tested


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 20, 2020)

Goldline may not be of interest at this point:
https://turnto10.com/news/local/four-arrested-in-alleged-drug-ring-that-originated-from-hong-kong


----------



## bleed (Feb 20, 2020)

Thats looking to be the case.

HGH prime is my vote then.

Savage, hghprime, keytech, motor are my top choices.

**that Goldline is floating around out there under a different name. Be very interestinh to see what comes of it.**



MR. BMJ said:


> Goldline may not be of interest at this point:
> https://turnto10.com/news/local/four-arrested-in-alleged-drug-ring-that-originated-from-hong-kong


----------



## Burkawitz (Feb 20, 2020)

get it in ya said:


> i have 80 or 90 amps that are junk from a well known source, would love to send them and donate



Yeah brotha, I’m sure they would pass with flying colors, lmao! Testing those wouldn’t even be worth the money we both know they were junk.


----------



## get it in ya (Feb 21, 2020)

Burkawitz said:


> Yeah brotha, I’m sure they would pass with flying colors, lmao! Testing those wouldn’t even be worth the money we both know they were junk.



complete cat piss lol but i would love to see the results posted


----------



## juggy38 (Feb 21, 2020)

I want to see matrix tested again. They have their own hplcs on primo, DHB and npp scoring perfect, but poor tests here on their test and tren.


----------



## FrancisK (Feb 21, 2020)

Burkawitz said:


> Yeah brotha, I’m sure they would pass with flying colors, lmao! Testing those wouldn’t even be worth the money we both know they were junk.



How many guys do you think got burned because of your rave reviews of them in his thread?




I would like to see khazari tested as well, new guy with a lot of interest....


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 21, 2020)

Let's make sure to keep the thread to samples only!
This thread is not for discussion of the sources.


----------



## Jkjuiced (Feb 22, 2020)

Nova, keytech, script, leo,


----------



## oldie59 (Feb 22, 2020)

sxripts and flash


----------



## joe293 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ganabol aka Global Pharmaceuticals


----------



## thinman (Feb 28, 2020)

Got some khazari Sust on the way. I can donate a bottle for testing.


----------



## GetYucked1 (Feb 28, 2020)

I'd donate a bottle of PrimeGH test E, really curious about it since his pricing is so cheap.


----------



## GetYucked1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Burkawitz said:


> Let’s not forget about a Sponsor on this site, PrimeHGH. I’d like to see some testing done on his products. I have a few things I could donate, plus put some cash in as well.



I have some test e or EQ from this source that I can throw in for testing.


----------



## MightyJohn (Mar 2, 2020)

Khazari, prices are great
AQ3, just wondering
Biotech T400(can donate) always wondered how close it is(everything else they have tests phenomenal


----------



## Burkawitz (Mar 9, 2020)

get it in ya said:


> i have 80 or 90 amps that are junk from a well known source, would love to send them and donate



Good call!


----------



## chooch69 (Mar 9, 2020)

id love to see monster, motorboat, and flash. 
see if flash got their act together after the other results


----------



## jdup2019 (Mar 11, 2020)

chooch69 said:


> id love to see monster, motorboat, and flash.
> see if flash got their act together after the other results



agree about flash.  and as i stated in earlier post id be happy to donate some flash products.  its all i use currently.

also would like to see Ace Labs.  since they are a big sponsor on many boards now including PM.  They have yet to be tested.  if you want to test HGH i currently use Ace's white and black tops.


----------



## DIRECT (Mar 14, 2020)

HELLO, FRIENDS!
NO ONE WANTS TO SEE MORE TESTS OF OUR PRODUCTS??
REGARDS.
www.racetropin.com


----------



## K1 (Mar 14, 2020)

DIRECT said:


> HELLO, FRIENDS!
> NO ONE WANTS TO SEE MORE TESTS OF OUR PRODUCTS??
> REGARDS.
> www.racetropin.com



Your list is too long...You have too many products to choose from


----------



## northface384 (Mar 17, 2020)

DIRECT said:


> HELLO, FRIENDS!
> NO ONE WANTS TO SEE MORE TESTS OF OUR PRODUCTS??
> REGARDS.
> www.racetropin.com



I’d like to see more great testing of your gear. Especially your blends


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Mar 25, 2020)

K1 said:


> Your list is too long...You have too many products to choose from



^^^love this guy!!


----------



## johnnythunders (Mar 25, 2020)

would love to see khazari as well.


----------



## dnab87 (Mar 31, 2020)

Mods - any list of whats going in next?


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 3, 2020)

dnab87 said:


> Mods - any list of whats going in next?



buck1973 will post with the list of things he has on hand and his thoughts for the current round.


----------



## pupu (Apr 4, 2020)

Sent buck a pm of what I can donated if needed.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 15, 2020)

pupu said:


> Sent buck a pm of what I can donated if needed.



I have not heard from him lately that I recall?
Hope to see him chime in soon.


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 15, 2020)

I replied in P M 
 I check in daily


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 15, 2020)

buck1973 said:


> I replied in P M
> I check in daily



What do you have slated for this round of testing?


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 15, 2020)

AnaSCI said:


> What do you have slated for this round of testing?



we have  1057.72 in funds  so not alot of  intrest  it seems  lately    6 or a few more tests can  b   done

I have spoke to to lab the  last few days so  good  news  he is  up and runnin


----------



## knight9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Even though they pass every test with seemingly flying colors, for curiosity's sake I would like to see Gorilla's Primo tested.


----------



## pupu (Apr 18, 2020)

He replied !!




AnaSCI said:


> I have not heard from him lately that I recall?
> Hope to see him chime in soon.


----------



## buck1973 (May 3, 2020)

we will  b  testin  a small round  soon.
  thoughts are smaller  rounds to  get  things  movin faster   i am thinkin 10-15  samples but we will see  how collections  go   anyone intrested you  know the routine


----------



## pupu (May 9, 2020)

Sounds good buck.




buck1973 said:


> we will  b  testin  a small round  soon.
> thoughts are smaller  rounds to  get  things  movin faster   i am thinkin 10-15  samples but we will see  how collections  go   anyone intrested you  know the routine


----------



## Firebirdz (May 10, 2020)

Sent my $ in. New results are always fun to see!


----------



## buck1973 (May 11, 2020)

AS the testin goes forward we are now seekin  samples  it  will b a  small  round  lookin for     some current  samples.


----------



## pupu (May 11, 2020)

I have some SXript labs products.


----------



## Myorn (May 21, 2020)

Buck I would love to donate some Kahzari products. Also some Ment from a source or two. I can donate some cash too. I feel like this testing program is very important to keep these sources honest and weed out the shit balls ripping us off or even possibly harming us. Ignore the haters man, you are doing important work, keep going strong!! How do I donate? I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full.


----------



## buck1973 (May 21, 2020)

Myorn said:


> Buck I would love to donate some Kahzari products. Also some Ment from a source or two. I can donate some cash too. I feel like this testing program is very important to keep these sources honest and weed out the shit balls ripping us off or even possibly harming us. Ignore the haters man, you are doing important work, keep going strong!! How do I donate? I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full.



Try  me  now


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 21, 2020)

Will hit you up soon. Sorry, I read the ProM thread wrong

I read it quickly and incorrectly thinking no more donations were going to be accepted and that we were going to use up the ones we had and it was going to end. My bad

I have to update something, then will send a pm.


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 21, 2020)

As a note and opinion....I think the testing is even more critical right now with all the Covid stuff going on. Not so much from an infection stand-point, but moreso from manufacturers cutting corners.


----------



## pupu (May 23, 2020)

Very good point.




MR. BMJ said:


> As a note and opinion....I think the testing is even more critical right now with all the Covid stuff going on. Not so much from an infection stand-point, but moreso from manufacturers cutting corners.


----------



## janoshik (May 25, 2020)

MR. BMJ said:


> As a note and opinion....I think the testing is even more critical right now with all the Covid stuff going on. Not so much from an infection stand-point, but moreso from manufacturers cutting corners.



Supplies getting and and logistics chains getting unbearably delayed could lead to exactly that, good thinking.


----------



## janoshik (May 25, 2020)

janoshik said:


> Supplies getting and and logistics chains getting unbearably delayed could lead to exactly that, good thinking.



getting low*


----------



## j2048b (May 28, 2020)

Ill have to pm buck, or race 

 id love to see some supertropins tested and a few other items...


----------



## jdup2019 (May 30, 2020)

MR. BMJ said:


> As a note and opinion....I think the testing is even more critical right now with all the Covid stuff going on. Not so much from an infection stand-point, but moreso from manufacturers cutting corners.



A major overseas supplier on another board said they been rejecting most of raws coming out of china.  Not gonna name who but they are but they are licensed to purchase raw materials from china and everything they testing not meeting standards required to produce product.  I mean if they cant get good product i have no clue how the UGL guys are and they aint testing what they get. So who knows.  I stockpiled everything i need for next two years in november before the china ban and and thus the unexpected pandemic.  And not gonna mention whose gear i have stockpiled but jano tested his batches and all were good to go.  im just happy i dont need any gear in this current environment.


----------



## jdup2019 (May 30, 2020)

jdup2019 said:


> A major overseas supplier on another board said they been rejecting most of raws coming out of china.  Not gonna name who but they are but they are licensed to purchase raw materials from china and everything they testing not meeting standards required to produce product.  I mean if they cant get good product i have no clue how the UGL guys are and they aint testing what they get. So who knows.  I stockpiled everything i need for next two years in november before the china ban and and thus the unexpected pandemic.  And not gonna mention whose gear i have stockpiled but jano tested his batches and all were good to go.  im just happy i dont need any gear in this current environment.



So with that said testing is more critical than ever.  And if i was buying anything right now id be spending extra to get it tested.  we are lucky to have jano.  take advantage of it.  Send your gear to him.  know what you are taking.  ugl's are hungry for profits.  30% of world unemployed.  things cant be good for them and once you making bank and then cash flow gets crushed i dont want to imagine what corners are being cut to be more profitable on less demand. I certainly havent seen anyones prices go up.  which i find odd.  and im not saying the ugl guys are doing that.  but this isnt some regulated legit market.  and when times are bad good people get hungry too.  better to be safe than sorry. just my .02 cents


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 30, 2020)

My apologies...only had my cell phone the past 2-3 weeks and forgot my password here, lol. Buck, you have a PM

...well, coming soon


----------



## bigjim6775 (Jun 17, 2020)

Myorn said:


> Buck I would love to donate some Kahzari products. Also some Ment from a source or two. I can donate some cash too. I feel like this testing program is very important to keep these sources honest and weed out the shit balls ripping us off or even possibly harming us. Ignore the haters man, you are doing important work, keep going strong!! How do I donate? I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full.



Well KP has been MIA now for well over a week on PM.  His Thread is locked and no one has heard from him.

Hope he is well and ok.  Be nice to get an update


----------



## fasterthenyoo (Jun 18, 2020)

bigjim6775 said:


> Well KP has been MIA now for well over a week on PM.  His Thread is locked and no one has heard from him.
> 
> Hope he is well and ok.  Be nice to get an update



I was just talking with him that Friday about when he thought his MENT was going to be ready. Close call for now but really hope all is well for him.


----------



## bigjim6775 (Jun 28, 2020)

fasterthenyoo said:


> I was just talking with him that Friday about when he thought his MENT was going to be ready. Close call for now but really hope all is well for him.



Yup just up and gone and no one on the board knows anything 
Fart in the wind ... like many others


----------



## pupu (Jul 16, 2020)

Any updates on testing gentleman.


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 16, 2020)

pupu said:


> Any updates on testing gentleman.



i will test wat we  got


----------



## pupu (Jul 18, 2020)

Thank you buck!!


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Aug 4, 2020)

I would like to donate and find test tbol abombs that are accurate. Primo would be cool too. I see these things have been tested but a one stop would be Good.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 4, 2020)

BrooklynBorn said:


> I would like to donate and find test tbol abombs that are accurate. Primo would be cool too. I see these things have been tested but a one stop would be Good.



Send Buck1973 a private message, brother


----------



## Myorn (Aug 6, 2020)

bigjim6775 said:


> Well KP has been MIA now for well over a week on PM.  His Thread is locked and no one has heard from him.
> 
> Hope he is well and ok.  Be nice to get an update



Ya that sucks. Hope all is well with him and that his products were all legit! I can toss in some Isovet, Vicon, AQ-3, or Prime products. 

I really love the testing that has been going on here and believe it’s important to keep sponsors honest. I would hate to spend my hard earned money on something fake or even worse hook up a friend who is prepping for a contest with fake Anavar that turns out to be dbol! Anyway I want to contribute and I have sent Buck a PM already. Keep up the good work guys and thank you for what you have been doing!


----------



## 01101 (Aug 10, 2020)

I’d be happy to donate funds and some of Pure Powder’s anavar powder.


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 24, 2020)

Test samples are on the    way to the  Lab 
Integrity test P 100
Test C 250
Tren Base 75
Tren Ace 100
Test Ace 100
Mast P 100
Test Base 100
NPP 150


Khazari test C 250
Tren E 200
Oxford Test Phen 100, NPP 100
AQ3 Test C 250
Monster Test C/E 400


----------



## K1 (Aug 30, 2020)

buck1973 said:


> Test samples are on the    way to the  Lab
> Integrity test P 100
> Test C 250
> Tren Base 75
> ...



Cool...Maybe it'll boost some attention back to testing. Not much in funds being contributed anymore.


----------



## Myorn (Oct 2, 2020)

Any update?


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 3, 2020)

package has been in transit


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 8, 2020)

Samples are now in the hands of the  Lab       that didnt take to long they were sent 8/17


----------



## MR. BMJ (Oct 8, 2020)

:headbang::yeahthat:


----------



## FrancisK (Oct 8, 2020)

buck1973 said:


> Test samples are on the    way to the  Lab
> Integrity test P 100
> Test C 250
> Tren Base 75
> ...





You're the man Buck thanks for all you do brother.  I sent that Khazari in....maybe don't waste the money testing it since he's gone, I could replace it with someone elses well known gear....

You're in charge just talking just a thought, no issues with anything you guys do.


----------



## FrancisK (Oct 8, 2020)

Shit sorry didn't realize the post was so old....


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 11, 2020)

Results  are  in    I   sent  them   to   AnaSCI  for approval and we  will go  from there


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 11, 2020)

buck1973 said:


> Test samples are on the    way to the  Lab
> Integrity test P 100
> Test C 250
> Tren Base 75
> ...



 This was for the conspiracy guys  that would  say   Jano could look at  this  post with the  pic  and figure out what the sample was  


Its a mixed up pic (2nd Pic) that doesnt go with the  sample   Here is the real Pic!!!!!!! (1st pic)


----------



## janoshik (Oct 12, 2020)

Perfect


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 13, 2020)

I received the results.
I will be going through and resizing them today.
Should begin posting them tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Oct 15, 2020)

K1 said:


> Cool...Maybe it'll boost some attention back to testing. Not much in funds being contributed anymore.





buck1973 said:


> Results  are  in    I   sent  them   to   AnaSCI  for approval and we  will go  from there





janoshik said:


> Perfect





AnaSCI said:


> I received the results.
> I will be going through and resizing them today.
> Should begin posting them tonight or tomorrow morning.



^^^you guys are awesome ..most sincere thank you for all that you do :headbang::headbang::headbang:

..the AnaSci testing project is one of the best things to happen to our community since the inception of the "forums" IMO


***i think that promoting AWARENESS about the testing that goes on here is going to be key in keeping this going

..personally i'v made a TON of posts on various boards enlightening the community about the testing that goes on here ..i never post result, but rather i suggest/invite them to sign up here & check out the results


----------



## bigjim6775 (Oct 16, 2020)

How did they do?


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 18, 2020)

I have all of the info and will begin posting them on Monday.
Sorry for the delay, I was tied up all week.


----------



## Myorn (Oct 20, 2020)

Awesome work guys!! This is super important information to keep sponsors honest and to let the people know who they can trust. Much appreciated. Let’s keep this going, we need more money and samples going into the pot.


----------



## Nivp (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Buck.. I send you the msg and donations.. Did you get my messages..


----------

